# LAST PHOTOSHOP PORTABLE DOWNLOAD?



## bergstrom (Feb 7, 2018)

Hi, I have cs6 portable photoshop. Was there any other portable versions, standalone and no CC crap? 

Thanks


----------



## LDS (Feb 8, 2018)

bergstrom said:


> Hi, I have cs6 portable photoshop. Was there any other portable versions, standalone and no CC crap?



There was never a legitimate "portable Photoshop". So there are no legitimate new versions as well.

CC is the only legal way to get it, like it or not.


----------



## LDS (Feb 19, 2018)

tekxpertt said:


> I can't download a full version of Photoshop, I try many times with different sites but same problem. I have a software movie maker support which works well. I need a photoshop to edit an image.



There's only a site you can download a legitimate version of Photoshop, and that's the Adobe one. If you're looking for an illegal copy you won't find it here. There are cheaper and free alternatives to Photoshop.


----------



## Jane Cooper (Apr 17, 2018)

The only "portable" reference to Photoshop I could find was a pirated version loaded with malware on torrent sites.

I do not recommend you do this.
Maybe you should try LR. Usually I use LR, so I advise you to look at these presets http://fixthephoto.com/free-lightroom-presets


----------

